
Lean Startup is Hard - grigy
http://grigy.com/blog/2012/02/26/lean-startup-is-hard/
======
tdr
This is a sad post, taking it's from an entrepreneur. You sure don't want to
be in the pessimistic/negative mindset.

 _Finding right people for customer interviews is hard_

If one can't find them, how can one validate the idea, tweak it and ultimately
find customers?

 _Conducting customer interviews is hard_

How else can you close a sale with the potential customers?

 _Figuring out MVP is hard_

How does one manage project management, not to mention a business without
requirement analysis and prioritization? Also, a great question to answer:
would you use it like that?

 _Designing experiments for validated learning is hard_

It's all about risk/reward. Again, this is not the mindset for
entrepreneurship.

 _Pivoting is hard_

How else can one better grow the business, but to understand the market?

Informed-optimism is the way to go! So man-up, if you really believe in your
product, you will do it. Also, I don't think more frameworks are what we need.
Guidelines are good, so to know what to keep focus on. Besides this you only
need discipline

*I'm not an accomplished entrepreneur, so take this with a grain of salt. But this is how I feel now. And that's what worked for me before.

~~~
grigy
Right, it's from wantrepreneur. The post just tries to highlight the areas
that are hard to me as a developer. And I think most of technical people face
with this.

~~~
tdr
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3655582> is a great post featured today.
It's mainly focusing on depression but I think this is useful to any period of
"tough luck" (technical issues included).

The best parts are the solution(s) and interpretation of the slow-periods:
it's probably a sign you need to take a step back, see the whole picture and
adjust accordingly to your goals. Reinvent and build!

Also, you might want to couple with a friend that has complementary skills,
i.e. the ones you are not strong at (the whole point against the single-
founder). If not, at least keep a constant connection to other founders.

Good luck!

